# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  Propecia Does Not Increase Prostate Cancer Risk According to Chief Medical Officer of

## tbtadmin

The news has spread far and wide through the hair loss community that the Food and Drug Administration expanded their warning last Thursday on a group of drugs which includes finasteride (Proscar/Propecia), stating that using these drugs may increase the risk of high grade prostate cancer.The latest *warning indicates that  5 alpha reductase inhibitors [...]

More...

----------


## PropeciaVictim

I have no opinion on the connection between finasteride and the risk of prostate cancer, but it is notable that "The Bald Truth" only discussed arguments against the FDA report while entirely neglecting to mention the report independently.

This is just a clear example of how Spencer and the Bald Truth are providing biased information.

----------


## the_charger

What about the interview with Dr. Irwig? Was that biased also?

You seem to look for every opportunity to be able to support the same nonsense that Dr. Crisler was spouting a couple months ago.. Personally, I think its getting old. I dont know why you feel you need to keep attacking spencer and this website like you do, because I don't think you have much of an audience for it anymore. 

At first you seemed to be giving really good advice, but now you jump at every opportunity to post negatively about finasteride. It makes you seem way more biased than Spencer.

----------


## PropeciaVictim

The interview with Dr. Irwig was slightly biased, but mostly because he already poisoned the well with the inflammatory interview he delivered to Dr. Wassenbauer.

I am not a self-professed consumer advocate and thus do not claim to be completely objective.  My goal, however, is to uncover the bias of those who claim to be objective and state the facts as has been not been the case for 'experts' like Spencer.

For example, this most recent interview claims the FDA equivocates and claims that it only warns of an increased risk of being "diagnosed" with high grade prostate cancer.  This is not true.  Take a look at the following link from the FDA and read the very unequivocal statement.




> Additional Information for Healthcare Professionals  
> 
> Be aware that 5-ARIs may increase the risk of high-grade prostate cancer.


 Spencer, once again, creates the perception that finasteride actually protects against prostate cancer by making diagnosis easier, but this is in stark opposition to the statements of the FDA.  He completely neglects to mention there is a controversy and only raises the issue to protect the value of Propecia.  The FDA has its multitude of problems, but is well-structured to be more objective and in favor of public safety than any individual doctors with numerous conflicts of interest.

You may be tired of my posts, but many posters here still hold misconceptions that are propagated by Spencer, the Bald Truth et al.  I present only the facts and tell people the risks of taking Propecia are very real, but they have to make a personal decision as to whether they are willing to gamble for the chance to preserve hair.  Recently, several have thanked me for presenting an alternate viewpoint.

----------


## PropeciaVictim

Sorry, forgot to link to FDA press release.

http://www.fda.gov/Drugs/DrugSafety/ucm258314.htm

----------


## Zao

> Spencer, once again, creates the perception that finasteride actually protects against prostate cancer by making diagnosis easier, but this is in stark opposition to the statements of the FDA.


 PropeciaVictim it's clear you did not listen to the interview. Dr. Brawley who is actually the chief officer of the american cancer society was the one who stated that the FDA did NOT say that finasteride causes prostate cancer, and HE is the one who said that it makes prostate cancer easier to diagnose. Listen to the interview starting at around One Min and 10 seconds and you will hear this.

----------


## PropeciaVictim

I listened to the interview.  Dr. Brawley had publicly stated this comments on the same day as the initial press release.  Thus, Spencer already knew his opinion prior to initiating the interview.  By presenting Dr. Brawley's view, and no others, Spencer is not maintaining objectivity.

----------


## Zao

You claim that misconceptions are being propagated, but its the chief medical officer of The American Cancer Society who stated that the FDAs press release has been misinterpreted, not Kobren. Its amazing that if an alternate point of view from yours is presented  you say that it isn't objective. What a joke! Dont you think we have the right to know this information? Why should people like myself be made to believe that Propecia causes prostate cancer when that is not the case at all? :Confused:

----------


## PropeciaVictim

Unsurprisingly, you are missing the point.  Spencer presented a platform for a single viewpoint which he knew would promote the usage of Propecia.

There are plenty other views including the FDA, probably the opinion of utmost importance, that believe finasteride causes high-grade cancer.

A true consumer advocate would present all available views, including Dr. Brawley and the FDA.  You have a right to know that there is a current controversy regarding Propecia and prostate cancer and it is not very helpful to be informed of a single view.

As I stated, I have no personal opinion on whether or not Propecia causes prostate cancer and this lies outside of my knowledge base.  However, I do know the whole story is not being presented by the Bald Truth and that is what bothers me.

----------


## Zao

You are such a condescending ass. How can you say that only a single viewpoint was represented? There is a link to the warning in the post on the bald truth site.Kobren also allows your idiotic posts to remain on this forum. Kobren got us another viewpoint that you just dont agree with, not some rehashed version of a press release that every news outlet runs with.  I know you think very highly of yourself, but you are not really as smart as you think.  You are just an opinionated, condescending jerk who thinks he knows it all because he useless Google like the rest of the world.

----------


## PropeciaVictim

I'm sorry you feel that way but you are mistaken.  I certainly do not know it all, if I did I would not longer be suffering the long-term consequences of Propecia use.  Also, given my personal interest in learning as much as I can about the effects Propecia has on the body in hopes of finding a cure, I consult far more sources than just Google including some world-class medical specialists.

There are many facts omitted on websites designed to educate people on treatments for hair loss for a multitude of reasons.  My goal is to present the missing side.

----------

